# ECIGSSA - 3 year birthday!



## Silver (6/10/16)

Hi all

Today 3 years ago ECIGSSA was born!

*It gives me great pleasure to wish this wonderful forum a happy 3rd birthday and everything of the best for the year ahead.*

All credit to @Gizmo for creating this magical spot on the Web - and to the Admin & Mod team for their help and guidance.

And to each and every one of you that makes this such a great place, the forum salutes you!

A big celebration and congrats to all!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 26 | Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (6/10/16)

Thanks for a great forum everyone and a very happy Bday to Ecigssa!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/10/16)

AWESOME NEWS!!!! This forum has saved so many people's lives including my own, Happy 3rd birthday Ecigssa!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA! It has been a wonderful 3 years! Can't wait to see what the next three years hold for vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (6/10/16)

Congrats and happy birthday Ecigssa! 

Thanks to all those special members who make this a happy and positive forum to spend time on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday!!!!! , and on my one month vaping anniversary!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie (6/10/16)

Happy birthday guys!!!
What an amazing place this is, I would probably have a cigarette in my hands instead of typing this right now if I wasn't able to let off some steam here everyday.
May there be many more years and converted smokers in your future!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cespian (6/10/16)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ECIGSSA!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (6/10/16)

VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ECIGSSA!!!THE BEST COMMUNITY AND FORUM ON THE NET...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday to all who make ECIGSSA such a wonderful place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (6/10/16)

Very Happy b day. Thanks to the mods and admin team as well as everyone's contributions that makes ecigssa so wonderfull

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (6/10/16)

ecigssa
Where is the party venue?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/10/16)

3 years in real time but 15 years in vaping time I'm sure a few of us have been friends on here for about 12/13years now already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (6/10/16)

Yeah yeah

Thanks Ecigssa

for helping me

spend all my

*bloody money!!*

But, it's worth it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday Ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/10/16)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 70450
> 
> ecigssa
> Where is the party venue?



Right here @KZOR !


----------



## acorn (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA, and congratulations to the Moderators, Adminstrators and Vendors for keeping it alive and kicking. 
​​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (6/10/16)

Happiest of Birthdays to the platform for the best online community ever!!! Im proud to belong to you all!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (6/10/16)

Great stuff guys, big thumbs up to mods, admin and everyone that made this all happen. Love this forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (6/10/16)

Happy Biffday ECIGSSA, so happy to be apart of this community of helpful people. We can really make a "People Are Awesome" video dedicated to the awesome people here. The awesome vape tricks, the awesome coil builds, the awesome PIF's and most of all the amount of lives that have been saved cause of vaping. Thanks times a million.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (6/10/16)

WOOOOOW. Congratulations to the admin staff who made this wonderful forum possible. You guys help me kick the stinkies butt. Everyday is a learning experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday Eciggsa..thanks for everything

cant imagine life without this place

to all the mods esp @Rob Fisher @Silver and @shaunnadan thanks guys

To @Gizmo ...thanks for this happy place where theres no politics, no race, no corruption just happy thoughts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vaponaut12 (6/10/16)

Happy Bornday ECIGSSA!!!! I know I only joined recently but thanks for being the best damned forum on the internet!!!!

Have a great one!

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA 


A huge congrats & thanks to each and every member and vendor that contributes to making this forum a great place to visit !
And of course, BIG ups to @Gizmo, and the admin / mod team for caring enough to keep this place ticking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (6/10/16)

I dont know how to say Happy Birthday to a website in HTML5 or PHP. 

...but a big well done and congrats  to the founders, admin, moderators and members for their contributions that have added value to many.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape Starter (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA! Congratulations to all involved this site has helped with all my questions and queries!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries (6/10/16)

@blujeenz I can help you out ...

<?php
$string = '';
for ($i = 0; $i < 4; $i++) {
$string .= "Happy birthday ";
if ($i != 2) {
$string .= "to you!\n";
} else {
$string .= "dear %s!\n";
}
}
print sprintf($string, 'eCigsSA');

Anyways, to the admin and moderator team, congrats on this magnificent forum. One of the best that I have been a part of, must be one the most active south african forums aswell. GOOD JOB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/10/16)

Crazy! 

Congrats and thanks for this great little space online filled with so many cool people!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/16)

Gotta add a bit of Javascript 

<script language="javascript"type="text/javascript">
for(vari=0;i<=3;i++){
msg=(i==2)?"Happy Birthday ECIGSSA":"Happy Birthday to You!";
alert(msg);
}
</script>

Thanks guys for all contributing to our amazing little forum.. The amount of passion and awesome members we have here is what keeps it going. I will continue to make sure she runs like new 

Thanks again everyone for all your dedication to ECIGSSA. Lets look forward to bigger and better years of more smokers converted to vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/16)

Happy Happy birthday Ecigssa 

I got a 3 years of service trophy for Ecigssa's birthday  I'll call that a win!!! 

Well done @Gizmo for sitting late at night and wanting to create a forum and telling me you were doing it despite me looking at you going WTF is a forum  

And a big well done to the admin and mod team for all your hard work, and to the vendors and the members for being awesome!

Much love

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sir Vape (6/10/16)

We would not be here today without ECIGSSA and you guys the vapers. Thank you for what you do and making this forum the place to be for all things vape related.You guys ROCK!!!

BIG LOVE FROM THE SIR VAPE CREW!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff (6/10/16)

A massive thank you to all the wonderful people that make this forum the awesome place that it is

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Warlock (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA.
This is a special place with lots of caring special people

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (6/10/16)

Happy 3rd Birthday ECIGSSA!  May you continue to grow and prosper! 
I'm so proud to be an active part of this growing community. eCigssa has been a part of my daily life and I can't imagine a day without it.

Rock on eCigssa!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus (6/10/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (6/10/16)

Happy Happy ECIGSSA, thx to the mods and admin for the great thankless job you are doing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday to you..... ECIGSSA

it seems so strange to sing a song and celebrate the 3rd year that a website has been running..... but this is no ordinary website

its a website that connects people. like-minded people who all share a common purpose. to better their lives and those around them by quitting smoking. 

for some of us the forum is more than just a place to see new gear, find specials and deals in the classifieds, enter competitions and post funny pics. its a place to call home. With a community of friends that have become family members.

three cheers to ECIGSSA and wishing only the best for all of the members

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (6/10/16)

Wow this is epic!

Well done to @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff for creating this for all of us its been a epic journey and i loved every minute on here! I have made so many friends in this comminty thanks to this forum and it will always have special place in my heart! Also a massive thanks and cudos to @Silver @Rob Fisher @Alex and other mods and admins for all there hard work and time here to make this the best place to learn about vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (6/10/16)

CONGRATS TO THIS AWESOME FORUM AND A HAPPY BIRTHDAY
Joined:
14/10/15....and I am also a few days away from my anniversary

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/16)

Happy birthday ECIGSSA

Good job mods and admin! and to all the members...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (6/10/16)

Happy 3rd Birthday Ecigssa!
Congrats to all involved!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZa (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday to Eciggsa Forum!! 

To all involved in creating and sustaining the forum congratulations and a huge thank you!!

Here is to many more to come!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AhVape (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday Ecigssa and thanks for all the help!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA


It's been a journey of a life time, I've learnt a lot from everyone on this wonderful forum & it's helped stacks with withering down my children's varsity fund.
Thanks to all who make this forum what it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/10/16)

Thank you @Gizmo for planting and nurturing the seed that is Ecigssa. What a wonderful idea, and now it is in full bloom.

Our most heartfelt gratitude to the admin and mod teams for tending the garden in which this seed flourished.

And a very special thank you to every member on this forum for providing the love that makes all things beautiful.

Happy birthday Ecigssa, may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (6/10/16)

A very happy birthday Ecigssa and may you grow from strength to strength in the years ahead!

A very big thank you for the hard work put in by the admin and mod team, past and present!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/10/16)

Happy birthday ECIGSSA!
Thanks to this forum I continue to be smoke free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/10/16)

Happy bday ESIGSSA 
Thanx to all the Admins, AND the awesome members who make this my "Vapie-pedia"
Everyone on here, is what makes this such a great place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (6/10/16)

Congratulations to everyone who made this forum what it is today. This is one of the best communities around. Hope this continues well into the future. This community made quitting stinkies possible for me. Hope you guys know you change lives...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/16)

Wow! 3 years already, jeez that went by fast  

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/10/16)

ECIGSSA - Truly Sincere and Warm Birthday Wishes to your entire Team and Thank You for all your efforts and energy in developing and presenting such an outstanding Forum to the Vaping Community - to all of us actually - again - All The Best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (6/10/16)

*WoW* 
*Happy Birthday ECIGSSA *

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AniDey (6/10/16)

Happy happy!!


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/10/16)

Whoop!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (6/10/16)

happy birthday and well done all. great forum


----------



## Taytay (6/10/16)

Happy birthday Ecigssa! Well done to everyone involved in getting it up and running as well as keeping it up and running. It's a lot of hard work and we really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (7/10/16)

Happy birthday Ecigssa


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------

